# Is Bzdelik that bad...



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

The Nuggets are 11-3 in their past 14 and are running like the way they won games all of last year averaging over 108 ppg their past 3. Is Bzdelik what was the problem at the beginning of the year or what is it that this team just needed some time to get healthy and mesh as a team. Whether or not you hate Bzdleik he is going nowhere as long as the tea plays like this. And I haven't heard any of those Coach Buzz haters come around since the Cavs game, every time this team has a bad game they call for Bzdelik's head or say that Melo sucks and is overrated. Yet when we win and play very well nobody says anything about us at all. Now that we are rolling and playing like people thought we should, I beleive that we should get a little R-E-S-P-E-C-T.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

Find out what it means to me 
Well said Brady
Go Nugs!


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Bzdelik is still a horrible coach.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

Why?
I don't think he's great, why is he horrible?
(just a question don't get hostile, one nugs fan to another)


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Bzdelik is still a horrible coach.


You are one of the guys that whenever the Nuggets play horrible you will blame Bzdelik and when ever they win, they win in spite of Bzdelik. But it is never the fault of INJURIES of poor execution by the PLAYERS. 
-It's not Bzdelik's fault Melo won't drive to the basket and sits there trowing up jumper after jumper shooting 3-20
-It's not Bzdelik's fault that K-Mart can't make a shot in any half court set.
-It's not Bzdelik's fault that Vo got hurt
-It's not Bzdelik's fault when Dre refuses to run the ball up the court 
-And it certainly isn't Bzdeliks fault that Skita sucks and no matter how much playing time you give he will still suck

He now has started to correct these problems ('cept for Skita of course) and is winning with what he's got the way they need to play.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> You are one of the guys that whenever the Nuggets play horrible you will blame Bzdelik and when ever they win, they win in spite of Bzdelik. But it is never the fault of INJURIES of poor execution by the PLAYERS.
> -It's not Bzdelik's fault Melo won't drive to the basket and sits there trowing up jumper after jumper shooting 3-20
> ...


First of all, you don't know what kind of fan I am, so don't make assumptions. 

Second of all, I've been a Bzdelik "hater" since the beginning of last season. This isn't some fair weather bull****. 

What are my reasons?

The Nuggets don't have a half-court offense. Look at the past few games, you say? I say look at last season. These are veteran players out there and just like last year, they'll pull something together in the halfcourt despite the fact that Bzdelik doesn't run a halfcourt system. All Bzdelik wants to do is run, and you can't run all the time which brings me to my next point. 

We're a running team, right? Then why don't we run that much? This team obviously isn't committed to running and that's Bzdelik's fault. The players have no respect for Bzdelik and it's obvious. His fault? Prolly. He has no clue about the X's and O's of the game. I can imagine how sickening he gets in the huddle. 

His substitutions and rotations are bogus. Buckner shouldn't be starting, DerMarr should be getting more minutes, Boykins shouldn't be playing so many minutes (when he isn't making **** but continues to jack up shots and not pass), Elson is horrible, and Skita should play more. Just look back at last year. Bzdelik's substitutions are mind-numbing at times and most of the league knows it. 

Bzdelik is a good motivator of young talent. That's where it starts and ends with him. He's nothing more, nothing less and far from and NBA head coach. We need someone else in here immediately.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The fact that players don't like him, is not good for Bzdelik's long term NBA career as a Head Coach.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> The fact that players don't like him, is not good for Bzdelik's long term NBA career as a Head Coach.


The players don't only not like him, they don't respect him. I was watching a game (I forgot which one) and the camera was in the huddle. Bzdelik was trying to draw up a play and the players slowly trickled away before he was even halfway through. He went back to the bench with his board hung low and his head down, dejected. It was hilarious.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

Whenever Skita plays he sucks, there is no way that he should play. It's not Bzdeliks fault that he is a bust. I agree that he gets no respect and doesn't have a offence, but he is doing as much as most coaches could with this team. We have a lot of selfish players, its hard to run an offence when everyone wants to shoot. We've run the last couple games and played great. 

Buckners been our most consistent play. He's the only one who moves without the ball and he always plays solid D. He's not a starter but when Dermarr plays he hasn't shown anything special. I think Dermarr should play though, I want to see more of him. But for now Buckner is our best bet.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> Whenever Skita plays he sucks, there is no way that he should play. It's not Bzdeliks fault that he is a bust. I agree that he gets no respect and doesn't have a offence, but he is doing as much as most coaches could with this team. We have a lot of selfish players, its hard to run an offence when everyone wants to shoot. We've run the last couple games and played great.
> 
> Buckners been our most consistent play. He's the only one who moves without the ball and he always plays solid D. He's not a starter but when Dermarr plays he hasn't shown anything special. I think Dermarr should play though, I want to see more of him. But for now Buckner is our best bet.


Everytime Elson plays (except the last game), he sucks. What gives? And Skita hasn't really sucked. He's done decent. 

I agree that Buckner has been solid and I like him. But starter? No. And DerMarr has played pretty damn good when he's been in. He can score and shoot from the outside. Two things we really need.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

Elson can at least play D and rebound
Skita has not been decent, he is terrible
Dermarr shouldn's start yet, but Buzz should play him more, i can't tell how he will turn out
But you can't just start him now


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> The Nuggets don't have a half-court offense. Look at the past few games, you say? I say look at last season. These are veteran players out there and just like last year, they'll pull something together in the halfcourt despite the fact that Bzdelik doesn't run a halfcourt system. All Bzdelik wants to do is run, and you can't run all the time which brings me to my next point.
> 
> ...


-Way to completely contradict yourself in your argument, saying we shouldn't run all the time and then calling us a running team. 
-No Bzdelik's sepciality is not offense it has been widely documented that Bzdelik is a defensive coach and you know one of the main reasons for our recent success is our defense has gone from giving up over 100 a game to under 90 in our recent winnig streak.
-You want to use a great half court offense, who on our team can score in the half court other than Melo, Miller sometimes, Camby no, Buckner no, K-Mart god no. ANd what are you talking wbout you can't win by only running, look at what Phoenix is doing this year based entirely around the fastbreak. Yes the team is committed to running, have you ever listened to a post game comment by a player after a win. Well this is how it usually goes "We are at our best when we get out and RUN."
-Why should Dermarr be starting that is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard. Johnosn is a good switch up off the bench not a starter. Now granted neither is Buckner, but he has a lot more basketball knowledge than Dermarr and is a better defender. There is a reason that Johnson has lost most of his minutes to Russell, because he is still a project.
-NO SKITA SHOULD NOT PLAY MORE
NO SKITA SHOULD NOT PLAY MORE
NO SKITA SHOULD NOT PLAY MORE
What has Skita ever shown you that shows he can help us win at all, and don't give me that summer league bs, Summer league is a joke, they have a streetball competition in Denver to compete to get on the team, great competion.
-One of the main reasons Boykins is playing more is that Vo is hurt, he is probably getting another 5 or 6 minutes a game because of this. When injuries happen you have to cope and that is what Bzdelik is doing, plus for the first few weeks he was one of the only bright spots on this team.

NO SKITA SHOULD NOT PLAY MORE


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> 
> Buckners been our most consistent play. He's the only one who moves without the ball and he always plays solid D. He's not a starter but when Dermarr plays he hasn't shown anything special. I think Dermarr should play though, I want to see more of him. But for now Buckner is our best bet.


Exactly Right!!


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> Elson can at least play D and rebound
> Skita has not been decent, he is terrible
> Dermarr shouldn's start yet, but Buzz should play him more, i can't tell how he will turn out
> But you can't just start him now


Elson can't play D or rebound this year. With the exception of the last game, he's been worse than Skita. 

And I haven't turned on Bzdelik just now. I turned on him over a year ago. He stinks.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> And Skita hasn't really sucked. He's done decent.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
What games have you been watching


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> NO SKITA SHOULD NOT PLAY MORE


:hurl: All i can think of when skita is in the game


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Elson can't play D or rebound this year. With the exception of the last game, he's been worse than Skita.
> ...


-He only led a team to the playoffs that was supposed to be a 30 win team
-The year before he got 17 hard earned wins (and was competitive in many others) for maybe the sorriest group of NBA players in the history of the League, they made the Bobcats look like the '96 Bulls.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

Elson has got some flair at least. Remember when he called KG gay for touching his private parts:makeout: and he is a better defender than skita 
Skita is probably the worst defender in the world


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!





> -Way to completely contradict yourself in your argument, saying we shouldn't run all the time and then calling us a running team.


Hmmm, I didn't contradict myself. Try reading my post again. I said we're suppose to be a running team but aren't committed to it. On top of that, when we can't run we need a halfcourt set. No contradiction there. 



> -No Bzdelik's sepciality is not offense it has been widely documented that Bzdelik is a defensive coach and you know one of the main reasons for our recent success is our defense has gone from giving up over 100 a game to under 90 in our recent winnig streak.


I don't care if offense isn't his specialty. He just needs to implement something other than running. And the defense? It's been pretty bad this year, especially considering we added Kenyon and Buckner. 




> -You want to use a great half court offense, who on our team can score in the half court other than Melo, Miller sometimes, Camby no, Buckner no, K-Mart god no. ANd what are you talking wbout you can't win by only running, look at what Phoenix is doing this year based entirely around the fastbreak. Yes the team is committed to running, have you ever listened to a post game comment by a player after a win. Well this is how it usually goes "We are at our best when we get out and RUN."


It doesn't take great halfcourt players to run an effective halfcourt offense. You need a distributing point guard, someone who can put some buckets up in the low post, and at least one consistent scorer. We have all those things. I've never seen a team stand around in the halfcourt so much. That's Bzdelik's fault. 

And no, you can't win by *only* running, and Phoenix doesn't only run. Phoenix is *committed* to running, we're not. Phoenix has plenty of halfcourt talent and a coach that knows what to do with it. Even if they get stopped on the run, they can hang with teams in the halfcourt. We can't. 

I'm down with running. I love the running style. But, firstly, you have to be committed to it. We aren't. Secondly, you have to be able to score in the halfcourt. We aren't able to do that, consistently. 



> -Why should Dermarr be starting that is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard. Johnosn is a good switch up off the bench not a starter. Now granted neither is Buckner, but he has a lot more basketball knowledge than Dermarr and is a better defender. There is a reason that Johnson has lost most of his minutes to Russell, because he is still a project.


Did I say I wanted DerMarr starting? No. I just said I didn't want Buckner starting. And DerMarr isn't a project. Everytime he steps on the court he shows he can get the job done. Bzdelik just won't give him a chance. 



> -NO SKITA SHOULD NOT PLAY MORE


Skita has shown me rare skills for a seven footer. He has shown me he can shoot, dribble, and pass. Bzdelik just doesn't want to give him minutes and the minutes he does give him aren't even meaningful. Like I said, if Elson was playing half way decent, I wouldn't care that Skita is parked on the bench. But Elson is sucking it up, which should giveway for some playing time for Skita.




> -One of the main reasons Boykins is playing more is that Vo is hurt, he is probably getting another 5 or 6 minutes a game because of this. When injuries happen you have to cope and that is what Bzdelik is doing, plus for the first few weeks he was one of the only bright spots on this team.


DerMarr, Russell, and Rodney can fill Vo's void. Boykins is prolly the most selfish backup point guard in the league. All he wants to do is get his shot off, regardless of what anyone else on the court is doing. Can he score? Sure, when his shot is on. But as streaky as he is, we need something more consistent in the backcourt. Just wait until his shot is off, like the whole second half of last season. He singly handedly took us out of several games, yet Bzdelik left him in there. My stomach cringes everytime Boykins steps on the court.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> 
> -He only led a team to the playoffs that was supposed to be a 30 win team
> -The year before he got 17 hard earned wins (and was competitive in many others) for maybe the sorriest group of NBA players in the history of the League, they made the Bobcats look like the '96 Bulls.


As I've already said, Bzdelik is good for a year or two with a young team. But he can't get this team to the next level. If you can't see that, you're blind.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

Skita can pass, dribble and shoot?
Well he is shooting 35%
Passing and dribbling, you gotta be kidding me he's got a .3-1 assist to turnover ratio.
I thought he had potential but everytime he steps on the floor it hurts to watch


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> As I've already said, Bzdelik is good for a year or two with a young team. But he can't get this team to the next level. If you can't see that, you're blind.


Yeah, heck we are only 10-3 since most players have come back from injuries. Imagine how much better this team would be if we did have Vo right now, but we don't and Bzdelik is winning games in spite of the fact that we don't have a consistent outside shooter outside Russell.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, heck we are only 10-3 since most players have come back from injuries. Imagine how much better this team would be if we did have Vo right now, but we don't and Bzdelik is winning games in spite of the fact that we don't have a consistent outside shooter outside Russell.


First of all, injuries didn't have anything to do with anything. You can put the all-nba team on the court. If they just stand around, they won't win either. 

And Voshon really isn't that great. He's streaky and one-dimensional. It's prolly a good thing he went down early. 

Why don't you respond to the rest of my post? My guess is I shot down all your points. Chalk one up for RoddneyThaRippa. Holla.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Bzdelik seems like an interim coach to the players i think. I don't believe they really think he will be around very long. He needs a more vocal consistent show of support from management or Carmelo to turn it around.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Bzdelik seems like an interim coach to the players i think. I don't believe they really think he will be around very long. He needs a more vocal consistent show of support from management or Carmelo to turn it around.


True, but I think it goes deeper than that. He's an interim coach with interim skills. He'll never be a consistent head coach in this league.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Bzdelik just doesn't want to give him minutes and the minutes he does give him aren't even meaningful.


Yeah I think that the only reason the Bzdelik doesn't play Skita is because he doesn't like him not because he absolutely SUCKS. If he can't get any production at all in the garbage time that he gets against that other teams worst players why would he deserve any playing time against the teams starters.
-You've made some decent arguments about Coach Buzz and I can respect your opinion on that even though I disagree, but you have got to be the stupidest basketball fan ever if you really think that Skita would be any help to this team right now.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I watch NBA tv and other shows and guess which coach they talk to?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I think that the only reason the Bzdelik doesn't play Skita is because he doesn't like him not because he absolutely SUCKS. If he can't get any production at all in the garbage time that he gets against that other teams worst players why would he deserve any playing time against the teams starters.
> -You've made some decent arguments about Coach Buzz and I can respect your opinion on that even though I disagree, but you have got to be the stupidest basketball fan ever if you really think that Skita would be any help to this team right now.


Like I said, what has Elson done? Nothing. He has been worse than Skita. Under that premise, why not play Skita, your damn first round (fifth overall) draft pick? Skita is just waiting to breakout. He just needs minutes. I'll stand behind that until he proves me wrong, given minutes.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> I watch NBA tv and other shows and guess which coach they talk to?


Which coach on the Nuggets or in the NBA?


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> First of all, injuries didn't have anything to do with anything. You can put the all-nba team on the court. If they just stand around, they won't win either.
> ...


What are you talking about Vo's injury being good for the team. Actually, no now that i think about you're right. I'll be right back, I'm going to go and break one Melo's legs so that our win-loss total can increase. This is the stupidest thing I have ever heard.
And I didn't respond to the rest of your post becasuse you already stated all of those points the first go round and I didn't want to waste my time setting you straight again.

Chalk one up for Brady00, holla 
(Right now is when I wish sarcasm could show up in my post's)


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Sorry, Nuggets


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Like I said, what has Elson done? Nothing. He has been worse than Skita. Under that premise, why not play Skita, your damn first round (fifth overall) draft pick? Skita is just waiting to breakout. He just needs minutes. I'll stand behind that until he proves me wrong, given minutes.


The only thing that doesn't make sense to me is that Elson doesn't play very much now that Nene has returned. He is averaging less than 10 minutes a game and usually only gets playing minutes when the other pf need a quick break or are in foul trouble. The funny thing is, is that you will always stand behind that because Skita will not get the minutes and shouldn't because he absolutley sucks.

What is your obesession with this guy, you've gotta be his brother or some kind of realtive or just some teeny bopper boy who has shirtless Skita posters all over his room. Probably the latter.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

How has elson sucked? Our fourth string power forward/center isn't there to score a ton a get big numbers, he there to not screw up. Elson trys hard, plays D and rebounds. Skita takes every shot he gets to "prove" he is a good player. Elson has not been worse than Skita, and at least Elson doesn't pretend to be good. I hate wasted potential as much as the next guy but Bzdelik isn't wasting Skita's, Skita ruin himself by sucking.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> 
> What are you talking about Vo's injury being good for the team. Actually, no now that i think about you're right. I'll be right back, I'm going to go and break one Melo's legs so that our win-loss total can increase. This is the stupidest thing I have ever heard.
> ...


Voshon is one-dimensional. He is a streaky shooter who is either on or off. 

And you didn't respond to the rest of my post because I killed your post I responded to. Unlike you, I support my posts with facts. This is grown up basketball talk. Take your crap somewhere else.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Sorry, Nuggets


I'm not sure, who? Bzdelik is like a deer in headlights in front of the media.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> 
> What is your obesession with this guy, you've gotta be his brother or some kind of realtive or just some teeny bopper boy who has shirtless Skita posters all over his room. Probably the latter.


Good one. Really funny. Honestly, I started laughing when I read it and just stopped. It took me about 20 minutes to settle down. You're a real character.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> How has elson sucked? Our fourth string power forward/center isn't there to score a ton a get big numbers, he there to not screw up. Elson trys hard, plays D and rebounds. Skita takes every shot he gets to "prove" he is a good player. Elson has not been worse than Skita, and at least Elson doesn't pretend to be good. I hate wasted potential as much as the next guy but Bzdelik isn't wasting Skita's, Skita ruin himself by sucking.


Elson hasn't shot well, has been *terrible* on the boards, and has played terrible defense. If you haven't noticed that this year, you need to give up watching basketball, at least at the pro level.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

We need a one demential 3 point shooter.
You can't be serious that we don't miss our third leading scorer.
You are the one complaining about Buckner starting, the nugs are in the market for a three point shooter because we lost a very good one.
And if you really believe that Skita is good you are honestly the dumbest person i have ever met.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> We need a one demential 3 point shooter.
> You can't be serious that we don't miss our third leading scorer.
> You are the one complaining about Buckner starting, the nugs are in the market for a three point shooter because we lost a very good one.
> And if you really believe that Skita is good you are honestly the dumbest person i have ever met.


How about a multi-dimensional three point shooter? Uh, DerMarr Johnson. Hell, even Russell can shoot threes. Your point is null and void. 

And I'm not the only one complaining about Buckner starting. He should be getting decent minutes each game but starting? Please.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

Elson is 19th in the league in blocks per 48 min and gets 3.3 boards per 14 min. Thats not terrible.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

33.3% three point shooter
ok
at least Vo has a demention


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> Elson is 19th in the league in blocks per 48 min and gets 3.3 boards per 14 min. Thats not terrible.


Get those per 48 minute stats outta here. They're worthless, for countless reasons. If you've actually been *watching* the games, you'd know he's been playing terrible. Anyone can type espn.com in their browser and look up some worthless stats. Elson is a chump.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> 33.3% three point shooter
> ok
> at least Vo has a demention


Let's see, 33% on 5 out of 15 threes. Hardly big enough of a sample to go by. DeMarr can shoot the three. He's hit 148 out of 425 for a 35% clip in his career. That's legit. 


Again, any bafoon can look up some stats. It's a fallback plan for you, as you obviously don't watch the games or don't understand what you watch. Next...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> 
> at least Vo has a demention


demention? You might be right about that one, if you meant dementia.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

35% is still bad what are you talking about
you have to use 48 min stats for player who don't play much
if skita were to play he would average less points, rebounds, blocks and FG% the Elson
Really Skita is terrible and there is no proof that Elson is worse just you screwed up opinion
We miss Vo there is no question
I can't believe you, Vo won a lot of games for us last year
Dermarr is a pity case that could turn out good for the team but not as good as Vo has been
If you watched the games last year you would see that Vo was essential to making the playoffs
You have no proof that Dermarr is a good three point shoot
He is an amazing athlete but not a starter in this league at least for now


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

and I've watched every game this year


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> 35% is still bad what are you talking about
> you have to use 48 min stats for player who don't play much
> if skita were to play he would average less points, rebounds, blocks and FG% the Elson
> ...


Vo was essential to making the playoffs?!?!?!? Ha! And DerMarr is a pity case? Keep digging yourself a hole.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> and I've watched every game this year


Well, then I guess you can't evaluate what you've watched.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

I will respond to your stupid posts once we start losing games becuase there is no point in complaining about Bzdelik when the team he coaches is winnig like they are, becuase face it numbers don't lie.

NO WAY SKITA SHOULD PLAY MORE


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> What games have you been watching


The very ones you've apparently missed. 

What part of Denver do you live in?


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> What part of Denver do you live in?


Why do want to know.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> Why do want to know.


Just curious. I'm trapped here in the Springs, but I was born in Montebello.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Vo was essential to making the playoffs?!?!?!? Ha! And DerMarr is a pity case? Keep digging yourself a hole.


There is no way we make the playoffs without Vo, I don't know if I would not say he was essential, but we don't make the playoffs with Jon Barry starting for us.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Just curious.


Grew up in South Denver, am in Fort Collins right now though.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> 
> Grew up in South Denver, am in Fort Collins right now though.


I got some friends going to college up there. I still wish I lived in Montebello. 

What's your prediction for the game tonight?


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

Did you play at Montbello?


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

Brady I'm in Fort Collins too and from South Denver


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SuperMascotRocky</b>!
> Did you play at Montbello?


Nah, I left before high school.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

Me you and Brady should start game threads
I never have anyone to talk to during the games


----------

